# 300wt heater too much for 55 gallon?



## seaecho

I'm bummed. . . . I just read on another board that the Aheim Jager 300wt heater that I just ordered will be way overkill for my 55 gal. tank that I'm currently setting up. 

I keep my house rather cool at night in the winter--in the high 50s. I read online in my research for a good heater that if you want your tank at around 80F, you need to have a higher wattage heater if you have a cool room. Isn't around 20 degrees the rule? For example, if I had my room at 60F, wouldn't I need something as high as 300wt to keep it at 80 in a 55 gal. tank? I didn't want to take the risk of getting a heater that wouldn't be able to keep the water temp high enough. But again, I certainly don't want to end up cooking my fish! What should I do? Return the heater for a 200wt when I receive it? The shipping will cost me, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## jrman83

That particular brand and wattage, the heater is huge. I used to have two for my 125g and was looking to get rid of them as soon as they arrived. They are physically just too big.

A 300w may be overkill for that tank size, but if I had to use it, I would. I think a 250w would be better and I would look at the Aqueon Pro heater. Size-wise and looks, you'll be much more happier.


----------



## navigator black

Technically, a 300 watt just won't come on if the desired heat has been achieved, as long as the thermostat is good. If it goes, then it's soup time, but not that fast that you wouldn't see. Add a good electronic thermometer and you should be fine.


----------



## Crazy

I have the same heater you were mentioning in my 75g and it does well there but in my 55s I use a 250W. Like Navigator said when the temp goes up the heater kicks off so you could use it, it is just a bit large in size.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

I have 4 of them in my 210g tank, Jager 300w's that is. I put mine in the sump where they just barely fit with a bit of sponge trimming.(mainly for the wires)

You can use it, a 300w isnt overkill its just a big heater for that size tank, but in all honesty and as a person who gives a hoot about his aquatic life I would not only use that heater I would have it on a heater controller(cheap insurance and piece of mind)

In a 55g its alot but as the others have said its got a thermostat in it, if it falls below it kicks on once it reaches ideal temp it shuts off. The ONLY other brand heater ive had luck with lasting more then a year has been the via aqua titanium heaters.


----------



## jrman83

I agree with the controller idea. Better insurance.


----------



## seaecho

I feel so much better after reading these posts. I got the heater today, and yes, its HUGE. I'd have to mount the heater at a slant or have it horizontal. My tank is only 20" high. But I'm much less concerned about the heater size than something happening to my fish. I keep reading horror stories of heaters getting stuck "on" and cooking the fish. But I guess that could happen with any heater. I do check the temps on my tanks several times a day, so I'd notice if it was creeping up. Overnight, I guess the water could get pretty hot in 8 hours. Can these heaters be safely placed horizontally, with the cord partially immersed? I keep reading that its safe, but the instructions say to mount it vertically. I HATE to have to send it back for a 250, which it sounds like I needed to get in the first place (plus its shorter). But I do also want to make SURE the fish will be kept warm when the temps in that room can get down to 55 in winter. I'm a worry wart, obviously!

I think I'll just keep it, as I don't want to go through the hassle of sending it back and getting a 250. When I have my plants, I think the size won't be that noticeable. And you guys say that no matter the wattage, it'll kick off when the desired temp is reached, so I don't see having more wattage as being a problem. AS LONG AS the thermostat works correctly! Thank you again for your input.


----------



## seaecho

Whitegloveaquatics, I have Via Aquas in my 10 and 20 gallon tanks, and I LOVE them! I've only had the tanks up and running a few months, but these heaters, so far, have not let me down. They are so reasonable in price too.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

SeaEcho,

no issues with performance if mounted on an angle, heck man mine are FLAT in the bottom of my sump and do just fine. You will never have an issue with a faulty heater nuking your tank if you invest in a heater controller. I have my heaters set at 88, while my heater controller is set at 83. 88 wont kill the fish but will nuke most bacteria in the tank not including what is biological filtration, that stuff can handle temps from 60 all the way up to 94 degrees. I run an air stone in my sump just to insure I have adequate dissolved oxygen just incase something does happen.

Its a nice heater, dont have any regrets.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

seaecho said:


> Whitegloveaquatics, I have Via Aquas in my 10 and 20 gallon tanks, and I LOVE them! I've only had the tanks up and running a few months, but these heaters, so far, have not let me down. They are so reasonable in price too.



Just insure they stay in the holsters they came with, and dont be dumb like me and grab it(wedding ring is titanium so the heat kinda instantly transfers and makes for a heck of a sensation on your hand) It burns. Also I run mine in heater protectors as the metal on there gets hot and can/will kill a fish that is too stupid to stay off it.


----------



## jrman83

Controllers just make sure your heater doesn't continue to go on once the temp is reached....its another layer of protection. Another way to accomplish this is, although not fully but should give you plenty of time to notice, is using two heaters that working alone would not do much to your tank unless it was left on for quite a while. So if you decided you needed 200w of heater you'd put in 2-100w heaters (one at each end). If one fails that heater alone should not cause much harm, or not at all. You should notice this and it should also not allow your temp to get too low as to cause damage either.

I would consider one with a 300W heater and a 55g. A runaway heater that big may make soup if something were to happen.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Imagine that stench when you open the door to a temp nuked tank........just plain nasty. I forget what my HC costed but it wasnt more then 60 bucks. I can give you a hint, look for these things outside of the fish hobby, itll be MUCH cheaper for you and you get the exact same products.


----------



## seaecho

Well, I've already spent over what I told hubby it was going to cost to get the 55 gal up and running, so another $60 would make for a very unhappy hubby! So no way can I swing a controller. I have to get something to make an electric outlet into a phone jack (I have dial-up) so I can have my PC in that room and have my fish with me. I have to change rooms, as I now have 3 fish tanks and no place to put them all in the room I now have my first two. The substrate alone is going to be a minimum of $40. And I still have to get plants for that tank. Just recently spent $120 just on a filter, heater, and a fake plant and two caves. I can't believe how fast it adds up!


----------



## piklmike

seaecho said:


> Well, I've already spent over what I told hubby it was going to cost to get the 55 gal up and running, so another $60 would make for a very unhappy hubby! So no way can I swing a controller. I have to get something to make an electric outlet into a phone jack (I have dial-up) so I can have my PC in that room and have my fish with me. I have to change rooms, as I now have 3 fish tanks and no place to put them all in the room I now have my first two. The substrate alone is going to be a minimum of $40. And I still have to get plants for that tank. Just recently spent $120 just on a filter, heater, and a fake plant and two caves. I can't believe how fast it adds up!


Just tell hubby Princess needs...... no problem.About gravel, I get mine from Home depot. Lots of rinsing but much Cheaper. Check Craigs List, garage sales, and thriftstores for accessorys. Have found filter systems and lots of other stuff in thrift stores. Just picked up a 20g. with 2 new HOB's and a light for $15.00 at a yard sale yesterday.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Tell him its an insurance investment on the investment youve already made, it truly is cheap insurance cause if that heater does malfunction(very unlikely but possible) your investment will be flushed,literally.


----------



## seaecho

Piklmike, I think I will go to Home Depot and get some of their gravel. Does it come in one color only? At this point, I really don't care much, as long as its not white. Just about any shade or combination of brown or black will be fine. I'll just put it in a pillowcase (read that online somewhere) and rinse the heck out of it with a hose. I rinse until the water runs clear, right? And I guess I'll get 50 lbs. I only have about and inch and a half of gravel in my other tanks. I want to get it up and running ASAP, and this seems to be the fastest, most inexpensive route.


----------



## piklmike

I went for a'naturaul with river rock.Don't know if they carry colored rock other than Lava Rock. But at 3 bucks a bag give or take.


----------



## seaecho

Well, I went to Home Depot yesterday and got pea pebbles. $4 and change! Its the size of large peas, more or less. No sharp edges. I like it--its multi natural colored. Soft shades of tan, brown and gray. Maybe not quite as dark as I'd like, but nowhere near white. I spent a good hour and a half today rinsing it today. I did it about 5 lbs. at a time, until the water ran clear, outside with the hose. I had to empty the bucket at least 10-15 times for each 5 lbs. But the water ran clear with all of it when I was through. It took just one bag (I'm guessing 50 lbs., didn't say on the bag) to get about 1.5 to 2 inches depth in the tank. Hope that will be deep enough for some plants. Looks good, and I sprinkled some blue gravel on top. Not heavily, just very lightly and I must say it looks great!

Now all I have to do is put the water in tomorrow and start the cycling. Just putting the water in should take close to 2 hours, since I'm going to be doing it with a gallon jug. Back and forth to the bathroom. Well at least it'll be good exercise! Will be sending back the 300wt. heater, by the way. It was a real pain and I just couldn't take how cumbersome it is. I tried to mount it at a slant on the end instead of the back of the tank, as it was just too long and monstrous! Looked terrible. But the suction cups wouldn't hold, and the end of the heater kept ending up on the substrate, and I know that's no good. 

I didn't realize Amazon will take anything back and give a refund, even if its not their fault! I'm glad I checked it out. I only have to pay $5 and change to ship it back, so its worth it to me. For now, I put the heater that came with the kit in there. Its a no-name 200wt., but at least it fits and hopefully it'll work! I want to get a 250wt. Eheim Jager, but there's no hurry, as it won't be getting cold here for quite a few months, and I'll just use this one (and watch it CAREFULLY) until I get my refund so I can get the Jager. I'll probably have the new Jager before I even put the fish in. I don't want to take any chances with a crappy heater. And the 17" 250wt. Jager will fit vertically in my tank. So I'm a happy camper! Thanks so much for the suggestions. I sure made hubby happy with the savings on substrate!


----------



## piklmike

First of all, let me say that it is 12:45 AM and I have put away the better part of a 5th of Brandy, so I may be a little BUZZED! If I missled You about the effort involved with rinsing gravel I am sorry.However, filling a 55g with a 1 gallon jug? By now it is full, next time please hook a garden hose to your kitchen or bathroom faucet,adaptors for hoses are in the garden center. Unless you want to spend the over priced amount for a Cobra System. I hope you enjoy your setup as much as I enjoy mine! 1 75g. 1 40g. 2 55g. 2 29g. 1 30+ corner tank. 1 25g. hex. 1 20g. long. 2 20g reg. 1 10g.


----------



## jrman83

If you didn't like the 300W, be sure to look up specs and size of the 250 if you are ordering the same brand. May be very close in size.. If it were me, I'd look into the Aqueon Pro heaters.

I have to say that I am with Mike on this one. There are much better and easier ways of filling a tank. Even running the hose in the house from outside (I used to do that) is much better than 1g at a time. You need at least a 3g bucket, with a 5g preferable. How do you plan to do water changes?


----------



## seaecho

Yep, a one gallon jug!  Get this--it took me just over an hour and a half to fill up the 55 gallon, and ALSO do a 30% WC in my 20 gal., cut out some of my cycled filter to put in the new one, take 2 cups of gravel from cycled tank and put it in the 55 gal., and used a turkey baster (filled 5-6 times) of debris from the substrate of cycled tank and put it in new tank. I was only going to do a little at a time, but got on a roll and wanted it done. Oh, I also planted a micro sword and a java fern in the new tank!

It needs more plants, but otherwise has plenty of hiding spots in it and one fake plant and the marimo ball. Looks surprisingly good for being incomplete.

As for water changes, I only do my 25-30% of my other tanks every week, so will be doing the same with this one. And yes, with a 1 gallon jug. So I'll be changing out about 18 gallons per week from the 55. I'm sure if I did the 55 gallons today, I figure I can do 18 gallons a week, and it won't seem like much after this! I'm so glad to have it up and running. Got those bio-wheels going after only putting water in the filter 5-6 times! I was afraid it would take 20 minutes like what happened with my first bio-wheel. I'm noticing that each one seems to be a little different. Quirky. The water is very clear--I guess I rinsed those pebbles well enough! Very pleased so far.

Now I'm going to to post about cycling the 55, since its another subject. Oh, I will check into the Aqueon Pro heaters. The 250w Jager is only 17" whereas this 300wt is 20." BIG difference. The tank is just over 20" tall. So even with the 17" one it will be close. Thanks for all the input!


----------

